# Officially a member of DIY!



## cbirk (Feb 5, 2010)

I have always wanted to embark on the great adventure of DIY. building my own aquarium stands, trips to the hospital, learning to write with only 3 fingers left. There has always been one factor that has kept me from doing so however. Lack of propper tools. Today I purchased my very first Circular saw! LOOK OUT TFK, here I come!



P.S. Before anyone gets scared, I have actually USED these tools before, just never owned my own.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats on the new purchase! I'm banned from using power tools. :-(


----------



## cbirk (Feb 5, 2010)

aww. I sense some good stories.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

cbirk said:


> aww. I sense some good stories.


LOL, this is a typical example of why I'm "not allowed" to use them: (from another thread)

"The boyfriend is out in the desert on a job and took all his tools with him. I'm in a hurry to redocorate my tank and didn't want to wait another two weeks until he comes home in order to cut my huge chunk of driftwood. Since I threw all the plants out the tank looks awful and I have new plants and new wood that I'm ready to put in the tank except the one piece of wood is way too big. 

I just got back from Home Depot where I purchased a reciprocating saw. I locked down the chunk of Malaysian driftwood in the vice grip. I thought I had it in there nice and tight. All I can say is that it's a good thing Wade isn't home. Everything on the work shelf vibrated and lots of it (tape measures, clamps, etc) fell off and at the same time the wood fell out of the vice while I was sawing it. Is it any wonder he has forbade me to use power tools?? I had no idea those saws could cause so much vibration. I'm a disaster waiting to happen."

What I didn't add to the story (because I was embarrassed) is that when the piece of wood flew loose from the vise grip it hit me in the hand and cut me. I also wasn't able to retrieve everything that fell behind the work bench because to do so would require moving the workbench and it's too big and heavy for me to move. He still hasn't notice the "missing" things, lol. There are other stories but that one is my favorite!


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase! what are you planning to use the saw for?

@AuntKymmie: for driftwood, a powertool may be overkill, a normal hand saw should be just fine, and its a lot less dangerous


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

SinCrisis said:


> Congrats on the purchase! what are you planning to use the saw for?
> 
> @AuntKymmie: for driftwood, a powertool may be overkill, a normal hand saw should be just fine, and its a lot less dangerous


So, what will be the first thing you are planning to make with this new saw?? 

@Sin: It's Malaysian driftwood and besides being super hard, the piece was really thick, 9" through the middle, where I needed it cut. It would have taken me a year and a day to cut through it. The mistake I made was not waiting for Wade to get home so he could cut it for me. Little Ms. Impatient over here! LOL.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

oh wow, 9" thick? i feel like thats band saw time.. like take to a shop and have a professional do it kinda thing...


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

I can empathize cbirk, I am patiently awaiting the day I am out of my apartment and can really get into the DIY side of the aquarium hobby. My girlfriend jokes that if I had a garage she may never see me, and she is probably somewhat correct.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

me too, if i ever moved out i would be purchasing many more power tools and do a lot more DIY. Personally my current favorite tool is my dremel rotary tool, its got less power than the other tool but it does some of everything from cutting to sanding, to polishing and even some drilling. Not as powerful a motor as a drill but enough to basic woodwork and acrylic shaping. Also not terribly expensive.


----------



## cbirk (Feb 5, 2010)

well the first thing I have to do is make a new movie shelf. haha. But after that I am thinking about doing some tanks stands, I dont really like the wood or metal ones you can buy. I would like shelves, and doors all the way accross, not just a big empty space, or one big door in the middle (for 55gal)


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

I just got a dremel for xmas, cant wait to use it on some of my projects. I have a feeling I will be sending lots of pms to SinCrisis, once I start something to figure out which blades to use ;-)


----------

